# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ژنتیک یا میکروبیولوژی؟

## سراب

به نظرتون ژنتیک خوبه یا میکروبیولوژی؟
کدومشون آینده داره؟

----------


## mahsa92

اگه شهرستاني هيچكدوم بازار كار ندارن
چون مراكز ژنتيك نيس
ميكروبيولوژي ام به چشم خودم ٧-٨نفرو ديدم و ميشناسم كه همههه بيكار بجز معلم زيستي كه توي مدرسه غير انتفاعي زيست درس ميداد و برا هر كلاس ٣٠تومن ميگرفت!

----------


## سراب

آره شهرستانم 
پس چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2):  رتبم خیلی افتضاحه فک کنم رشته خوب فقط همینارو بشه قبول بشم
ای خداااااااااااااااااااااا :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------

